# Government bows to pressure on embryo storage rules



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi ladies

Thought some of you might be interested in today's news that embryos in storage for surrogacy whose storage period comes up before 1 October will not now need to be destroyed.

More info at www.nataliegambleassociates.com

Natalie


----------

